# Gorecki - Help Please!



## FerryC (Aug 29, 2006)

I recently heard Gorecki's Symphony No. 3 and was deeply moved by it, as I know many others have been. Does anyone know where to find, or have a copy of, the original lyrics in polish? Thank you.


----------



## cato (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm sorry that I don't have that info, I wish I could help you. 

I would suggest however, that you contact the recording co., or, there are many web sites with info about Gorecki, or........ contact the Polish Embassy where you live. Listen, I'm sure they would bend over backward to get you those lyrics in Polish. Gorecki has brought much honor and fame to Poland, and I'm sure that the Polish Gov. would gladly help you in your quest.

Yes, I too am a HUGE FAN of Gorecki, and not just his 3rd sym. Every work of his has depth and feeling, as well as that unique "minimalst" style. Many people compare him to Philp Glass, but he is nothing like Glass, in fact, I dislike Glass, but love Gorecki.


----------



## Odocoileus (Dec 25, 2006)

This Gorecki CD has the lyrics in Polish, although there seems to be more on the CD than in writting.. Must be repeated a few times.

http://www.cdquest.com/music/details.aspx?id=0730099582223


----------

